# Conference Split



## Footy30 (Aug 3, 2021)

Anyone care to share the info they were given regarding the split? Here I will go first...

Coach: " The conference is going to be split" 

good stuff!

I know there was a list put on here a few weeks ago, but not sure if it's a go... 

Thanks, since @Desert Hound  won't share the schedule with me.. haha


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Anyone care to share the info they were given regarding the split? Here I will go first...
> 
> Coach: " The conference is going to be split"
> 
> ...


I need the schedule please.  Futbol dad 1 knows his stuff.  Give it up guys.  Last year is like being a senior in HS.  I know a few on here that have very tight relationships with those in the know.  I would like a heads up about opening day.  When, where and who would be great.  Thanks fellas.  PM me and I will release it.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Desert hound had it correct…. This is it 

Slammers
Real So Cal
Eagles
Heat
Beach
LA Breakers
Arsenal FC
Legends FC
RSL/Royals

And

AZ Arsenal
Phx Rising
Surf 
Blues 
LAFC 
Rebels 
del Mar Sharks 
Strikers

Looks pretty even Beach and Legends will be very strong like Lafc blues and surf……. I heard the top three from each division go to finals due to good SW performances nationally….

Only schedule I have is for my dd’s team or I would share crush you know me well Brother……


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Desert hound had it correct…. This is it
> 
> Slammers
> Real So Cal
> ...


Thanks bro.  I wont snitch on you.  When is opening day?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Aug 3, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Anyone care to share the info they were given regarding the split? Here I will go first...
> 
> Coach: " The conference is going to be split"
> 
> ...


What I seen today the list is dead on.
2 games against in division teams and one out against every team out division 
Top 3 in both divisions will go to national playoffs.


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> What I seen today the list is dead on.
> 2 games against in division teams and one out against every team out division
> Top 3 in both divisions will go to national playoffs.


Any wild card action bro?  Where are the playoffs? I honestly think Socal should get 4 each, MOO


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Aug 3, 2021)

crush said:


> Any wild card action bro?  Where are the playoffs? I honestly think Socal should get 4 each, MOO


I had seen this last month


----------



## RedHawk (Aug 3, 2021)

crush said:


> Thanks bro.  I wont snitch on you.  When is opening day?


September 11th


----------



## crush (Aug 3, 2021)

RedHawk said:


> September 11th


Thanks.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 3, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Desert hound had it correct…. This is it
> 
> Slammers
> Real So Cal
> ...


Nothing even about these brackets.

have to disagree with you about it being even.

The 3 top teams (historically) in one bracket doesn’t make sense. If a great park team (slammers)  has to play in northern bracket, why Slammers? Why not LAFC or Blues?

But Slammers might not make playoffs in the Southern bracket, and we can’t have that.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2021)

Sept 11 del Mar
Sept 12 Blues
Sept 18 Arsenal FC
Sept 19 Slammers
Oct 2 LAFC
Oct 3 Strikers
Oct 23 Rebels
Oct 24 Surf
Oct 30 Legends
Oct 31 LA Breakers

In Nov we play the other 2 AZ teams


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Wasabi said:


> Nothing even about these brackets.
> 
> have to disagree with you about it being even.
> 
> ...


I understand that perception.... but looked at without emotions and just using the statistics (forgiving that data must be projected for the 3 newcomers).... it is actually perfectly balanced......using last season's clubs standings and then conservatively ranking Beach at 4, Legends at 5 and Royals at 10 from the 17 total clubs.....this leads to an average finish of "9" for each conference...... and remember I think there is a good chance that Beach or Legends bumps Blues or maybe even Surf from the top 3......... one conference has higher highs and lower lows, the other is more competitive top to bottom..... flipping Koge and SFC would make one conference much stronger than the other but I am sure that keeping the two apart was somewhat "political"...... remember every age group is different too so whether individual teams make finals or playoffs or not is not down to excuses but down to the coaching and the players..........Im not trying to start an argument and dont need you to agree with me Im just supplying a more objective perspective to the subjective takes that rule the roost around these parts...... personally my daughter just can not wait for things to get underway on time this year lol


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 5, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> I understand that perception.... but looked at without emotions and just using the statistics (forgiving that data must be projected for the 3 newcomers).... it is actually perfectly balanced......using last season's clubs standings and then conservatively ranking Beach at 4, Legends at 5 and Royals at 10 from the 17 total clubs.....this leads to an average finish of "9" for each conference...... and remember I think there is a good chance that Beach or Legends bumps Blues or maybe even Surf from the top 3......... one conference has higher highs and lower lows, the other is more competitive top to bottom..... flipping Koge and SFC would make one conference much stronger than the other but I am sure that keeping the two apart was somewhat "political"...... remember every age group is different too so whether individual teams make finals or playoffs or not is not down to excuses but down to the coaching and the players..........Im not trying to start an argument and dont need you to agree with me Im just supplying a more objective perspective to the subjective takes that rule the roost around these parts...... personally my daughter just can not wait for things to get underway on time this year lol


I guess we will see how it all shakes out. Seeing that we have no say, only opinions, the best way we will see the final results will be the end of the season when we see the records between the two brackets. 
If you went to youth soccer rankings you would see among all age groups the south of the 55 bracket has the three highest ranked teams across the board. That’s not parity. 
Your objectivity could be because you won’t play in this bracket.

I guess you have to beat the best to be the best. So here we go!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2021)

Wasabi said:


> If you went to youth soccer rankings you would see among all age groups the south of the 55 bracket has the three highest ranked teams across the board. That’s not parity.


I would argue the YSR for last year are not indicative. Hard to get good figures when some teams were in GA which isn't as strong. Beach and Legends were playing in the shallow end in ecRl, etc. 

I think that Blues, Legends, Surf and Beach are all fairly close. 

LAFC is the one club that is far and away the best overall.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 5, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I would argue the YSR for last year are not indicative. Hard to get good figures when some teams were in GA which isn't as strong. Beach and Legends were playing in the shallow end in ecRl, etc.
> 
> I think that Blues, Legends, Surf and Beach are all fairly close.
> 
> LAFC is the one club that is far and away the best overall.


I agree with you 100%, although it will be interesting to see what happens at Blues this year with a lot of girls leaving with Baker.  I think no matter what Blues will always  field  strong teams


----------



## crush (Aug 5, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> I agree with you 100%, although it will be interesting to see what happens at Blues this year with a lot of girls leaving with Baker.  I think no matter what Blues will always  field  strong teams


Lot's of movement still to happen before 9/11 opening day footy.  Look, my dd at this point just wants to play against the best.  When I was playing hoops, I took on Ced 1 on 1.  He kicked my ass but I scored on his lousy defense at will.....lol!  My personal goal is to start the season without politics getting in the way.  If we can get past that, then let's hope all the games are played.  That right there is winning for all the girls and the parents and the coaches too   No desire to fly across the country for playoffs for some reason next year.  Not jonesing for that trip at all.  Good luck to all the top top clubs.  I hope you all get what you want.  The rest of the best are trying to stay in the great ECNL.  Good luck to ALL the girls trying to just play soccer for fun.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 5, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I would argue the YSR for last year are not indicative. Hard to get good figures when some teams were in GA which isn't as strong. Beach and Legends were playing in the shallow end in ecRl, etc.
> 
> I think that Blues, Legends, Surf and Beach are all fairly close.
> 
> LAFC is the one club that is far and away the best overall.


Blues have been consistently ranked higher than LAFC over the years. Yes, LAFC had a good year this year, but that is one year.









						First 11 spots unchanged in SoccerWire's Top 100 Girls Clubs for June 2021
					

The latest set of SoccerWire's youth club rankings.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Blues have been consistently ranked higher than LAFC over the years. Yes, LAFC had a good year this year, but that is one year.


LAFC has been pretty strong for a couple of years. 

That said Blues are not going anywhere. They seem to always produce good teams.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 5, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Blues have been consistently ranked higher than LAFC over the years. Yes, LAFC had a good year this year, but that is one year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody said blues weren’t a power house…. But league results and performances in ecnl finals is the hard data…..soccer wire much more arbitrary…… lafc slammers ranked as overall top club last two seasons by the ECNL  there has been playoffs…….. baker flipping clubs will be a factor too especially in the short term……


----------



## Alika M (Aug 5, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Sept 11 del Mar
> Sept 12 Blues
> Sept 18 Arsenal FC
> Sept 19 Slammers
> ...



I know I am posting this on the wrong ECNL thread, but do you or any one have any knowledge of when the ECNL Boys schedule will come out or potential starting weekend?  Possibly same as Girls which is Sept 11 right?  Asking for a friend... thanks


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2021)

Alika M said:


> I know I am posting this on the wrong ECNL thread, but do you or any one have any knowledge of when the ECNL Boys schedule will come out or potential starting weekend?  Possibly same as Girls which is Sept 11 right?  Asking for a friend... thanks


I have no idea. 

We live in an ECNL bubble at our club. Don't know anything about the state teams. And we don't get any info about the boys side of ECNL. I couldn't even name a single coach on the boys ECNL side at our club. Totally different communication lines. 

Sorry.


----------



## Alika M (Aug 5, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> We live in an ECNL bubble at our club. Don't know anything about the state teams. And we don't get any info about the boys side of ECNL. I couldn't even name a single coach on the boys ECNL side at our club. Totally different communication lines.
> 
> Sorry.



Ahh no worries.  Thanks though.  I forgot you are in Arizona right?.. I am in LA County


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2021)

Alika M said:


> Ahh no worries.  Thanks though.  I forgot you are in Arizona right?.. I am in LA County


Even if I were in So Cal I suspect there isn't much overlap in communication between the boys and girls ECNL.

Best of luck this season!!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2021)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> View attachment 11509View attachment 11510


This is awesome bro.  The SW Desert Conference with two desert divisions, Sonoran and Mojave.  This is beautiful and I can;t wait for opening day on September 11, 2021.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 23, 2021)

What happened to Real So Cal?

Also 2 slammers teams? Not counting LAFC Slammers


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Aug 23, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> What happened to Real So Cal?
> 
> Also 2 slammers teams? Not counting LAFC Slammers


Real so cal is now LAfc so cal
And LAfc slammers is now slammers HB


----------

